# Cashing in pension



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Can it be done ? 

And what are the required criteria ?


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Only required criteria that I can think of is that you have to be prepared to loose LOTS of money.

Phil


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

philworrall said:


> Only required criteria that I can think of is that you have to be prepared to loose LOTS of money.
> 
> Phil


After 14 or 15 years of putting money into it (work too) at around £90 a month and work equalling that , I recieved my statement today and it stated I would get £72 a month when I retire , I think I would rather have the money now


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

You have to be over 50.........................


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks mate , thought as much :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Fairly soon Not sure when the Government is raising the age to 55 in an effort to stop people drawing early !! Remember Your lump sum is tax free Your annuity is taxed at whatever rate of tax You pay ...........:thumb:


----------

